# Need Advice. House to apartment living.



## Mandobizar (Dec 20, 2011)

Our family is moving back to Southern California from Phoenix,AZ. (family,career reasons). Unfortunately we are downsizing from a house to apartment(for at least a year). Has anyone in the forum have any experience making this transition? What changes did you make? How did your Vizsla cope with it? did you have to potty re-train? We are going from open space, fields galore to city life  Our girl is 11 months old, and we adore her but we're very worried.
This was not planned, things just happend so fast. We're trying to sell our house, most of the furniture etc... :'(

Any advice would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't made the transition, but I can say that we have never lived with large open spaces near to our house. The closest area the dogs can (legally) run off leash is about 45 minutes drive from us. I'd recommend really researching all the regional parks and wildlife areas near to you where you can take your pup to run. An apartment is definitely doable if your pup gets enough exercise every day  

Where in Southern California are you moving? There are some great spots for hunting down there that your girl would enjoy.


----------



## Mandobizar (Dec 20, 2011)

Threefsh, we're headed to Whittier,CA, 12 miles southeast of Los Angeles. We've googled a few nearby trails that might actually work. Hopefully i could get in contact with a So Cal Vizsla club and get her out for some hunting training.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We live in a smaller duplex and don't have issues. We are fortunate to have a private backyard for him to relieve himself. We crate him in the day while @ work and make sure to get him out hard running/working at least 2 hours a day. Just have to be more disciplined about morning and evening runs to keep the little red devil in check


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

You can also check out the DFG website for wildlife areas near you where your pup can run free and hunt: http://www.dfg.ca.gov/lands/wa/index.html


----------

